# Revised: Favorite Beethoven Piano Sonatas



## neoshredder

There were some request of ones missing on the list before so I decided to add those in place of the least voted Beethoven Sonatas on that list. Here is the new list. Pick 1-5. And btw I'm going to listen to all 15 and vote as soon as I do. Going to be tough.


----------



## Hausmusik

No Les Adieux? 

Always someone to complain


----------



## neoshredder

Eh can't make everyone happy.


----------



## Novelette

This list made me happy, Neoshredder. 

Waldstein, Appassionata, Hammerklavier, 31, & 32.

Mature sonatas, I dare say, the pinnacles of the genre? No disrespect to Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, or Liszt intended.


----------



## Stargazer

Would it be bad to vote "all of the above"?


----------



## KenOC

Yo, where's the "Hunt"? I'm filing an official protest!


----------



## neoshredder

Only 1 of 28 voted for the Hunt in the last poll.


----------



## KenOC

neoshredder said:


> Only 1 of 28 voted for the Hunt in the last poll.


They must have lstened to the Gulda version...


----------



## neoshredder

Just realized I messed up by putting 15 instead of 26. Oh well. Just remember 26 should be in the top 15.


----------



## Hausmusik

neoshredder said:


> Just realized I messed up by putting 15 instead of 26. Oh well. Just remember 26 should be in the top 15.


You are quite right: at least 26 of Beethoven's sonatas belong in the Top 15!


----------



## neoshredder

Hausmusik said:


> You are quite right: at least 26 of Beethoven's sonatas belong in the Top 15!


32 to be exact.


----------



## KenOC

neoshredder said:


> 32 to be exact.


Well, more like 30. Two don't count.


----------



## Ravndal

KenOC said:


> They must have lstened to the Gulda version...


So, which version is the good one?


----------



## lorelei

Ravndal said:


> So, which version is the good one?


Well, there are many good versions out there. Brendel, Perahia, Ashkenazy, Barenboim... there are many excellent pianists out there, all with different versions. It's a bit of a matter of taste which one you like the best. For me, I grew up with the Brendel, and I also really like Perahia's version.


----------



## Ravndal

Will check out the perahia version. I am a Gulda fan though.


----------



## Hausmusik

Ravndal said:


> Will check out the perahia version. I am a Gulda fan though.


I am a Gulda fan too. Ken, what do you dislike about his 31/3?

That said, I admit then when I want to listen to the Op. 31 sonatas, I almost invariably reach for Brendel's digital recording on Philips or the Perahia recording that pairs the Op. 31 2 & 3 with Les Adieux.


----------



## Ravndal

Perahia's recording was good. Didn't expect anything else. Typical go-to safe pianist who generally plays everything good.


----------



## Hausmusik

Would anybody in the thread want to venture a "favorites" (not necessarily "greatness") ranking of the 32 sonatas? Here's my attempt:

29 (Hammerklavier)
30 (Op. 109)
32 (Op. 111)
26 (Lebewohl)
17 (Tempest)

14 (Moonlight)
8 (Pathetique)
28 (Op. 101)
31 (Op. 110)
15 (Pastoral)

13 (Op. 27/1)
23 (Appas.)
21 (Waldstein)
1 (Op. 2/1)
3 (Op. 2/3)

2 (Op. 2/2)
7 (Op. 10/3)
5 (Op 10/1)
6 (Op. 10/2)
10 (Op. 14/2)

9 (Op. 14/1)
27 (Op. 90)
16 (Op. 31/1)
18 (Op. 31/3)
12 ("Funeral March")

11 (Op. 22)
24 (Op. 78 "A Therese")
22 (Op. 54)
19 (Op. 49/1)
20 (Op. 49/2)

4 (Op. 7)
25 (Op. 79)

A couple notes:
-this ranking is rough--groupings are more accurate than precise rankings
-some of the sonatas rank slightly higher because I am enjoying learning to play them than they possibly would if I were judging them strictly as a listener i.e. hearing other people play them


----------



## KenOC

Hausmusik said:


> I am a Gulda fan too. Ken, what do you dislike about his 31/3?


Gulda takes some movements too fast for my taste. The Presto of Op 31/3 is an example, where he totally loses the whole idea of a "galloping" rhythm in the left hand, suggestive of a hunt.

BTW I'd place the Op. 7 sonata a LOT higher than you did! But hey...


----------



## Hausmusik

KenOC said:


> BTW I'd place the Op. 7 sonata a LOT higher than you did! But hey...


Ken, let's have your list!


----------



## Guest

Op.106 - ''Hammerklavier''--I'm a sucker for poignant adagios and thorny fugues!


----------



## Orange Soda King

I picked Op. 53, Op. 110, and Op. 111, but my favorite out of those three is 111. 110 is a close second, and 53 is a solid third. But I feel that all of his sonatas are great!


----------

